# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر

## afsaneh mohammadi

با سلام
نیازمند چند مقاله فارسی با عنوان پردازش تصویر برای رشته مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات هستم.

----------


## bitasoft.ir

سلام
ببینین این مطلب به کار میاد:
فهرست 
1-1 : مقدمه	5
1-2 : مراحل اساسي پردازش تصوير	6
1-3 : يك مدل ساده تصوير	8
4-1: تشخيص صورت	9
1-5 : تشخيص و تعبير	11
فصل دوم :	14
1-1-2: چكيده	15
2-1-2 : فيلتر پوست	16
2-1-3  :  تشخيص صورت در نواحي پوست	20
2-2 : الگوريتم تشخيص صورت بر مبناي مكان يابي ويژگي هاي صورت	24
2-2-1 : چكيده	25
2-2-2 : الگوريتم تشخيص صورت	25
2-2-3 : جبران سازي نور و تشخيص رنگ و تن پوست	26
2-2-4 : مكان يابي ويژگي هاي مربوط به صورت	27
5-2-2 : نتايج	30
2-3: یک متد آماری برای تشخیص اجسام سه بعدی	31
2-3-1 : چکیده	31
2-3-2 : تشخیص بر مبنای ظاهر	32
2-3-3 : قانون تصمیم آماری	33
2-3-3-1 : احتمال بر اساس نتایج آماری	34
2-3-3-2 : تجزیۀ ظاهر به فضا،فراوانی و جهت	36
2-3-3-3 : نمایش نمونه ها با زیر مجموعۀ ضریب موج	37
2-3-3-4 : فرم نهایی تشخیص دهنده	40
2-3-4 :  جمع آوری آمار	40
2-3-5 : کاربرد تشخص دهنده ها	41
2-3-6 : صحت تشخیص صورت با چرخش خارج از محدوده	42
2-4 : تشخیص صورت با استفاده از روش مسافت هاسدورف	45
2-4-2 : تشخیص جسم با روش هاسدورف	46
2-4-2-2 : تشخیص بر پایۀ مدل	46
2-4-3 : توضیح سیستم	47
2-4-3-1 : دوره تشخیص	48
2-4-3-2 : پالایش	48
2-4-3-3 : انتخاب مدل	49
2-5 : مدل ژنتيك بهينه سازي مكان يابي چهره به روش هاسدورف بر پايه مسافت	51
2-5-1 : مقدمه	52
2-5-2 : چكيده	52
2-5-3 :  تشخيص صورت با روش  هاسدورف بر پايه مسافت	53
2-5-4 : مدل ژنتيك	55
-5-24-1 : كد هاي مدل	55
2-5-4-2 : توابع تناسب	56
2-5-4-3 : پارامتر هاي مورد نياز	57
2-5-4-4 : مقداردهي اوليه	58
2-5-5 : نتايج آزمايشات	58
فصل سوم :	63
3-1 : استفاده از رنگ به عنوان ابزار پردازش تصاوير رنگي	64
3-1-1 : مباني رنگ	65
3-2 : تشخيص پوست	66
3-3 : مدل هاي رنگ	67
3-3-1 : مدل رنگ RGB	68
3-3-2 : مدل رنگ CMY	70
3-3-3 : مدل رنگ YIQ	70
3-3-5 : مدل رنگ  YCbCr	73
3-3-5-1: تبديلات بين RGB   و YCbCr	75
3-3-7 : نتيجه گيري از فضاهاي رنگ	77
3-4 : ساختن مدل براي پوست	78
فصل چهارم :	80
4-1 : شناسائي صورت	81
4-1-2 : تاريخچه	81
4-1-3 : روش هاي برجسته	82
principle component analysis : 1-3-1-4	83
-3-1-43:  Elastic Bunch Graph Matching	84
4-1-4 : ارزيابي دولت ايالات متحده امريكا	85
:6-1-4 نتيجه گيري	87
4-2 : قرارداد فرت برای الگوریتم شناسایی صورت	88
4-2-3 : تست سپتامبر 96 فرت	89
4-2-4 : مدل تحقیق	93
4-2-5 : نتایج تحقیق	95
4-2-6 : نتیجه گیری	101
فصل پنجم :	103
5-1 : مقدمه	104
5-2 : مدل کردن رنگ پوست	104
5-3 : جداسازی پوست	108
5-4 : نواحی پوست	111
5-4-1 : یافتن تعداد سوراخ های یک ناحیه	112
5-4-2 : مرکز حجم	113
5-4-3 : جهت	114
5-4-4 : عرض و ارتفاع ناحیه	115
5-4-5 : نسبت ناحیه	115
5-4-6 : الگوی صورت	116
5-5 : تطبیق الگو	116
5-6 راهکارهای پیشرفت این پروژه:	121
5-7 نتايج  :	122
فهرست منابع	125

 1-1 : مقدمه
پردازش تصوير ديجيتال  دانش جديدي است كه سابقه آن به پس از اختراع رايانه هاي ديجيتال باز مي گردد . با اين حال اين علم نوپا در چند دهه اخير از هر دو جنبه نظري و عملي پيشرفت هاي چشمگيري داشته است . سرعت اين پيشرفت به اندازه اي بوده است كه هم اكنون و پس از اين مدت نسبتاً كوتاه ، به راحتي مي توان رد پاي پردازش تصوير ديجيتال را در بسياري از علوم و صنايع مشاهده نمود . علاقه به روش هاي پردازش تصوير ديجيتال از دو محدوده كاربردي اصلي نشات مي گيرد كه آن محدوده ها عبارتند از : بهبود اطلاعات تصويري به منظور تعبير انساني و پردازش داده هاي صحنه براي ادراك ماشيني مستقل . 
چند دسته مهم از كاربرد هاي پردازش تصوير به شرح زير مي باشد [ 1 ] : 
الف ) كاربردهاي عكاسي مانند ارتقاء ، بازسازي تصاوير قديمي ، بازسازي تصاوير خراب شده با نويز و بهبود ظاهر تصاوير معمولي. 
ب ) كاربرد هاي پزشكي مانند ارتقاء ويژگي هاي تصاوير اشعه ايكس ، توليد تصاوير MRI  و 
CT-scan.
ج ) كاربرد هاي امنيتي مانند تشخيص حركت ( در دزد گير ها ) ، تشخيص اثر انگشت ، تشخيص چهره و تشخيص امضاء. 
د ) كاربرد هاي نظامي مانند تشخيص و رهگيري خودكار اهداف متحرك يا ثابت از هوا يا از زمين.
ه ) كاربرد هاي سنجش از راه دور مانند ارتقاء و تحليل تصاوير هوايي و ماهواره اي (برداشته شده از مناطق مختلف جغرافيايي) كه در كاربرد هاي نقشه برداري ، كشاورزي ، هوا شناسي و موارد ديگر مفيد هستند .
و ) كاربرد هاي صنعتي مرتبط با خودكار سازي صنايع مانند تفكيك محصولات مختلف بر اساس شكل يا اندازه ، آشكارسازي نواقص و شكستگي هاي موجود در محصولات ، تعيين محل اشياء و اجراي فرايند توليد با استفاده از روبات ها و بينايي ماشيني .
ز ) كاربرد هاي فشرده سازي تصوير مانند ذخيره سازي ، ارسال تصاوير تلويزيون با كيفيت بالا و ارسال تصاوير متحرك و زنده از روي شبكه اينترنت و يا خط تلفن. 
ح ) موارد متفرقه ديگري نيز مانند تصوير برداري از اسناد و ارسال آنها توسط دور نگار و تشخيص خودكار نويسه در رديف كاربرد هاي پردازش تصوير قرار دارند.

 1-2 : مراحل اساسي پردازش تصوير
پردازش تصوير ديجيتال محدوده وسيعي از سخت افزار ، نرم افراز و مباني نظري را در بر مي گيرد . در اين قسمت مراحل اساسي مورد نياز براي اجراي يك پردازش روي تصوير را نام مي بريم كه در شكل 1-1 نمايش داده شده است . 


شكل 1-1 : مراحل اساسي پردازش تصوير ديجيتال

مرحله اول اين فرايند ، تصوير برداري  - يعني به دست آوردن تصوير ديجيتال -  است . انجام دادن چنين كاري نيازمند يك حسگر تصوير بردار  و قابليت ديجيتال سازي سيگنال خروجي حسگر مي باشد . پس از اينكه تصوير ديجيتال به دست آمد ، مرحله بعدي پيش پردازش آن است . وظيفه اصلي پيش پردازش ، بهبود تصوير به روش هايي است كه امكان توفيق ساير پردازش ها را نيز افزايش دهد . پيش پردازش ، به طور معمول به روش هايي براي ارتقاء تمايز ، حذف نويز و جداسازي آن نواحي كه زمينه شان نشان دهنده احتمال وجود اطلاعات حرفي –  عددي است ، مي پردازد . مرحله بعدي به بخش بندي  مي پردازد . در تعريف وسيع ، بخش بندي فرايندي است كه تصوير ورودي را به قسمت ها يا اجزاي تشكيل دهنده اش تقسيم مي كند . به طور كلي بخش بندي يكي از مشكل ترين كارها در پردازش تصوير ديجيتال است . از طرفي يك شيوه قوي بخش بندي ، تا حد زيادي فرايند را به حل موفق مساله نزديك مي كند . از طرف ديگر الگوريتم هاي ضعيف يا خطا دار بخش بندي ، تقريباً  هميشه باعث خرابي اتفاقي  مي شوند . خروجي مرحله بخش بندي معمولاً ، داده هاي پيكسلي خام است كه يا مرز يك ناحيه يا تمام نقاط درون آن ناحيه را تشكيل مي دهند . در هر دو حالت بايد داده ها را به شكل مناسب براي پردازش رايانه اي تبديل نمود . اولين تصميمي كه بايد گرفته شود اين است كه آيا داده ها بايد به صورت مرز يا به صورت يك ناحيه كامل نمايش داده شود . نمايش مرزي وقتي مفيد است كه مشخصات  خارجي شكل نظير گوشه ها يا خميدگي ها مورد نظر باشد . نمايش ناحيه اي وقتي مفيد است كه خواص دروني بخش هاي تصوير نظير بافت يا استخوان بندي شكل مورد توجه باشد . در هر حال در بعضي كاربرد ها هر دو نمايش به كار مي رود . انتخاب يك روش نمايش ، تنها قسمتي از راه تبديل داده هاي خام به شكل مناسب براي پردازش بعدي رايانه اي است . توصيف  ، كه انتخاب ويژگي  نيز خوانده مي شود ، به استخراج ويژگي هايي كه مقداري از اطلاعات كمي مورد نظر را به ما مي دهند يا براي تشخيص گروهي از اشياء از گروه ديگر ، اساسي هستنند ، مي پردازد . مرحله آخر شكل 1-1 شامل تشخيص و تعبير است . تشخيص  فرايندي است كه بر اساس اطلاعات حاصل از توصيف گرها يك برچسب را به يك شي منتسب مي كند . تعبير  شامل انتساب معنا به يك مجموعه از اشياء تشخيص داده شده است . دانش به شكل پايگاه داده دانش  در درون سامانه پردازش تصوير ، ذخيره مي شود . اين دانش ممكن است ، تنها دانستن محل نواحي داراي جزئيات مورد علاقه باشد . بنابراين جستجوي مورد نياز براي آن اطلاعات محدود مي شود . پايگاه دانش ممكن است كاملاً پيچيده باشد ، نظير فهرست به هم مرتبط تمام نقايص اصلي ممكن در يك مساله بازرسي مواد يا يك پايگاه داده تصويري كه حاوي تصاوير ماهواره اي تفكيك بالا از يك منطقه در ارتباط با كاربرد هاي آشكارسازي تغيير  باشد . پايگاه دانش علاوه بر هدايت عمل هر واحد پردازش ، بر تعامل بين واحد ها نيز نظارت مي كند . اين نمودار نشان مي دهد كه ارتباط بين واحد هاي پردازش اغلب براساس دانش قبلي در مورد نتيجه پردازش است . اين پايگاه دانش نه تنها عمل هر واحد را هدايت مي كند ، بلكه به عمليات بازخورد  بين واحد ها نيز كمك مي كند [1]. 

   1-3 : يك مدل ساده تصوير 
عبارت تصوير به تابع دو بعدي شدت نور كه به صورت   نوشته مي شود ، اشاره دارد كه مقدار يا دامنه  در مختصات مكاني   ، شدت روشنايي تصوير در آن نقطه مي باشد . چون نور صورتي از انرژي است ،   بايد بزرگتر از صفر و متناهي باشد ، يعني 

تصاوير دريافتي در فعاليت هاي روزانه معمولاً نور منعكس شده از اشيا است . طبيعت پايه اي    را مي توان با دو عامل مشخص نمود : (1) مقدار نور تابشي از منبع روي صحنه اي كه ديده مي شود و (2) مقدار نور منعكس شده به وسيله اشياء صحنه .


مقدمه ای بر پردازش تصویر دیجیتال

----------


## heliye_87

سلام به همه
من دانشجوی کارشناسی الکترونیک  وخیلی علاقمند به مبحث پردازش تصویر هستم و مطالعه ام رو به تازگی شروع کردم
در همین ابتدا مفهوم localise کردن رو خوب درک نمیکنم 
ممکن من رو راهنمایی کنید لطفا
با تشکر

----------

